# Countdown/Timer in Premiere



## GlubSchi (16. Juli 2004)

hi

ich habe da mal eine frage: ich will gerade unseren Abipartyfilm bearbeiten und habe da ein kleines problem:

unser direktor hat echt eine lange rede gehalten und ich will zum beginn der rede einen "countdown" oder "timer einbauen", der während der Rede mitzählt oder runterzählt, egal wie herum. 

wie kann ich in premiere 6.0 das so einstellen, das sagen wir rechts unten dann auf einmal eine uhr oder so erscheint und dann die 20 min rauf oder runterrechnet, geht das irgendwie?

das einzige was ich gefunden habe war die funktion wo die uhr 4 sekunden runterzählt, so wie wenn premiere startet.

ich brauch aber eine "uhr" oder so, die bei 20min startet und dann einfach wie ein countdown runterzählt.


THX für antworten im vorraus


----------



## goela (16. Juli 2004)

Tja, da sehe ich arbeit auf Dich zukommen. Premiere hat von sich aus keinen Counter! Aber du kannst Dir leicht (jedoch mit etwas Arbeit verbunden) aus Einzelbilder generieren.
Du kannst dies aus Einzelbilder realisieren. Pro Counter ein Bild. Die Dauer des Bildes kannst Du in Premiere einstellen. So kannst Du aus verschiedenen einzelnen Bilder selbst einen Counter erstellen.

Beispiel zum verdeutlichen (der einfachheit anhand eines digitalen Counters)
Erstelle 20 einzele Bilder (720x576 - Hintergrund Transparent) von 20 auf 0 und nummeriere diese so (oder so ähnlich) Counter_0020, Counter_0019 usw.
Diese Einzelbilder lädst Du in Premiere platzierst diese schrittweise in einer Dauer von 1min (oder kürzer) hintereinander.
Dann lässt Du dies rendern und schon hast Du Deinen Counter!


----------



## GlubSchi (16. Juli 2004)

so etwas änliches habe ich schon beinahe auf mich zukommen sehen, kein problem, das mit den bildern ist schnell gemacht.....

nur eine andere frage: wo kann ich das einstellen wie lange die bilder bleiben sollen?


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Also um das ganze zu umgehen würde ich einfach eine Uhr in Flash bauen (für sowas gibts ja überall recht gute Tuts) oder einfach eine Uhr filmen und diese unten rechts in der Ecke einblenden.
Das sieht zudem sogar wesentlich stylischer aus.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## goela (17. Juli 2004)

> Also um das ganze zu umgehen würde ich einfach eine Uhr in Flash bauen (für sowas gibts ja überall recht gute Tuts) oder einfach eine Uhr filmen und diese unten rechts in der Ecke einblenden.


Ist allerdings auch eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## GlubSchi (17. Juli 2004)

hey coole idee, daran hab  ich noch gar nicht gedacht, vielen dank


----------



## josDesign (21. Juli 2004)

Könnte man den gleichen Effekt in After Effects auch erreichen? Kann das Programm sowas dynamisch?


----------

